# My Slot 1 Setup



## 3991vhtes (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm doing a Slot 1 setup 

Mobo: Abit BX6
CPU: Celeron 433MHz OC 541MHz Socket 370 w/ a slocket
Cooling: Socket A upto 3200+ w/ oversized fan
RAM: 256MB infineon PC133, 128MB Kingston ValueRAM PC133, 128MB unknown brand PC100,and 64MB unknown PC100
HDD: 10GB Quantum FireBall (master), 10GB Maxtor (slave)
CD: Compaq CD (master)
DVD: Toshiba (slave)
OS: Windows XP Home

I was thinking of getting a Pentium III 800MHz or 900MHz or 1000MHz depends on the budget. 

gonna get a AGP card for it, 128MB.

I love building vintage systems.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 28, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> I'm doing a Slot 1 setup
> 
> CPU: Celeron 433MHz OC 541MHz Socket 370 w/ a slocket




slocket? 

you're one of the very few people i've met that actually values old components lol..


----------



## ex_reven (Nov 28, 2007)

I think Im going to purge


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> slocket?
> 
> you're one of the very few people i've met that actually values old components lol..


 
I love collecting old hardware.


----------



## Pyeti (Nov 28, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> I love collecting old hardware.



second that
ive just finished putting together my "new" slot 1 system
asus p2b-vm 
333 celeron @ 500mhz
128 no name 133mhz sd ram
4 gig seagate (lol)


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 28, 2007)

w00t slot 1 ftw


----------



## panchoman (Nov 28, 2007)

will the slot a cooler work on slot 1?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 28, 2007)

Slot 1 and Slot A are physically the exact same..so yes.


----------



## Pyeti (Nov 28, 2007)

does anyone know where u can get aftermarket cooling for slot 1's?
or how to change a 370 cooler for exaple to fit on a slot 1 cpu?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 28, 2007)

nope, sorry.


----------



## Pyeti (Nov 28, 2007)

dam. my celly runs cool but i wouldnt mind cooling it extra but ohh well if it craps out i got about 3 that could replace it lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> slocket?
> 
> you're one of the very few people i've met that actually values old components lol..



I have an old Gateway Slot 1 that i had used a slocket in for a P3 coppermine. It's underclocked and cooled PASSIVELY! 

At my cousin's house at the moment, it's my HTPC.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 5, 2007)

Whats the stock speed? What's it UC'd to?


----------



## intel igent (Dec 5, 2007)

panchoman said:


> slocket?




a cpu adapter allowing a person to use early style pentium processors (slot 1/2) on skt370 mobo's, similar in principle to the ct479 adapter that allowed mobile intel cpu's to be used with skt478 boards.

google asus slotket for more info


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 6, 2007)

intel igent said:


> a cpu adapter allowing a person to use *skt370 procs* on *early style pentium (slot 1/2) mobo's*, similar in principle to the ct479 adapter that allowed mobile intel cpu's to be used with skt478 boards.
> 
> google asus slotket for more info



Corrected.

@3991

933 stock @ 700mhz


----------



## Urbklr (Dec 6, 2007)

My old P3 866MHz i ran with the stock heatsink...without a fan.....and burnt my finger on it...literally! But it ran stable and well for hours....good old nerf arena blast! Maxed out 1280x1024 on a Radeon 7000


----------



## intel igent (Dec 6, 2007)

intel igent]  
a cpu adapter allowing a person to use [COLOR="Red said:
			
		

> skt370 procs on early style pentium (slot 1/2)[/COLOR] mobo's





JrRacinFan said:


> Corrected.
> 
> @3991
> 
> 933 stock @ 700mhz



was thinkin greek!


----------



## Cuzza (Dec 6, 2007)

Pyeti said:


> does anyone know where u can get aftermarket cooling for slot 1's?
> or how to change a 370 cooler for exaple to fit on a slot 1 cpu?



The original Thermaltake Golden Orb cooler came in a Slot 1 version. I ripped one apart to put on my graphics card. They are pretty good, but good luck finding one. I found mine randomly at a junk store.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 6, 2007)

Greek LOL


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 7, 2007)

Just got a 350MHz P2. BIOS tells me it's 233, and so does CPU-Z. Got that puppy up to 434MHz stable 

lol


----------



## Pyeti (Dec 9, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> Just got a 350MHz P2. BIOS tells me it's 233, and so does CPU-Z. Got that puppy up to 434MHz stable
> 
> lol



sure it isnt actually a P2 233 coz 3.5*66 = 233
my p3 is seen as a p3 300 in cpu-z in win 2000 for some reason


----------



## Basard (Dec 10, 2007)

I've got a box FULL of pentiumII's III's and Xeons,  all slot 1.  Pretty sure they are all 400-500Mhz, came out of dell servers.  And I've got about a bagillion megabytes of pc100/133 ram yanked from the same servers.  I've been wanting to ebay the things, but I figured the marked died about 4 years ago, hah! Guess I should put em up, eh?  I'm pretty sure the Xeons are all PentiumII though.  I may be willing to box one up as an xmas gift   unless your set on a higher Mhz.  I opened one of the Xeons up, and the thermal paste for the cache chip was actually still goopy.


----------



## xu^ (Jan 1, 2008)

check my sig 

old yes ,but trusty 

can get old p2/p3 chips on ebay for nxt to nothing ,i have a p3 800 lying about but its socket 370.


----------

